# Hera kidded with doe twins!!



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

SGCH Three Bridges VCT Hera just kidded tonight with twin doelings!! One of these gorgeous does will be the next addition to the herd!
Not sure which one they decide to retain yet. They are amazing!
More pics tomorrow when they are up and active!
I got my doeling!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just so sweet looking!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats i love the little paint doe, remindes me of my Miley!!!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

The are cute. I would pick the paint. Congrats.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Crystal said:


> The are cute. I would pick the paint. Congrats.


 I would too except it not up to me. The breeder will decide which one she retains and I get the other one.
I'd be content either way though.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Score! So glad she had two! She is a nice doe!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very sweet  congrats!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh I guess all our pink thinking got to her. Congrats. They are sooooo cute.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, they are very cute!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats, they are both beautiful!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree, they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!! Let us know which one you get. They are equally beautiful.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

The breeder is going to get me some new pics of the twins tomorrow!
Can't wait! Been waiting for what seemed like forever 
Still dont know which one I'm getting yet though...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats awesome !! Congrats 
They are both really beautiful !!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats, hope you get the one that was your first pick


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Its been decided! I'll be getting the red and white one!! 
What do you think of her?
This girl was the biggest of the two at a whopping 9lbs!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I think she's absolutely beautiful. I can't wait to see what she matures into.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats Jesse!!! She is stunning!!!  :drool:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations. She is beautiful!! Already showing lots of promise at such a young age.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Way to go, Jesse.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Yay! I can't wait to hopefully get me a lamancha doe this year also. I'm just waiting patiently.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, that'd be the one I wanted too! Lol. How gorgeous! I think I'm actually jealous!


----------

